# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen - 5.04 Skewb Average



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2014)

bj


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

Trying to figure out what Finnish word for "ready" is being used. :/


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Trying to figure out what Finnish word for "ready" is being used. :/



"Valmis?"


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> "Valmis?"



Yeah, but it doesn't sound like that.


----------



## Bubtore (Dec 13, 2014)

Good job !
If I would start for Finland I might never get any NR (I just got 5.10 avg today, and a 2.77 Pyra single ...).
(edit: maybe square-1, since my average is only 1 second away from the NR)

But maybe one day I'll make it to a finnish competition !


----------

